# new hair color



## xremainseatedx (Jul 9, 2007)

hey this is actually my first time posting here and i need some help on a new hair color. im sorta bored with what i have right now and i was thinking either caramel and red highlights but i would love others ideas 
my hair straight :
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...cture005-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

and curly :
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...Picture021.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## xremainseatedx (Jul 9, 2007)

ugh those didnt work. http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...Picture021.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...cture005-1.jpg


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 9, 2007)

i think caramel highlights would be SO pretty! Your hair is way pretty.

I think something like this would look really good:






idk if you want that many though, but that color would definitely work on you!


----------



## ragdolly (Jul 10, 2007)

that color would really suit you 
but i wouldn't go all caramel with your tan skin...unles you were to do a lot of blonde and light brown high and low lights


----------

